# Something interesting I found



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Other studies indicate serious health problems associated with eating irradiated food. A compilation of 12 studies carried out by Raltech Scientific Services, Inc. under contract with the U.S. government examined the effect of feeding irradiated chicken to several different animal species. The studies indicated the possibility of chromosome damage, immunotoxicity, greater incidence of kidney disease, cardiac thrombus, and fibroplasia. In reviewing Raltech's findings in 1984, USDA researcher Donald Thayer asserted, A collective assessment of study results argues against a definitive conclusion that the gamma-irradiated test material was free of toxic properties.


Dangers & Unknowns of Food Irradiation

the whole chicken jerky fiasco doesn't make sense if they are claiming they are only using natural ingredients. Irradiation is approved as safe by FDA, but we all know how reliable they are. The longest human feeding study was 15 weeks, so there's no way of knowing if this is causing long term effects. 

I know they are lying about something because I dont buy their "you're overfeeding your pet treats" BS, at worst feeding more then recommended amount would give a dog stomach upset or the runs, but it shouldn't kill them. Uno has been eating high protein his whole life with no issues, bully sticks, dried liver, high protein foods, raw, etc. 

Something does't add up.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

What I read is that the chickens were being fed Melamine (chemical used in making formica counter tops) so they can state that its all natural ingredients by saying the ingredient is chicken. But what they are not saying is that they are feeding the chicken something that is causing kidney failure. That is how I understood it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree, it doesn't add up. At this point, I've just chalked it up to another HUGE reason to simply NOT trust commercial products with our pack. It's too risky.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I know they are lying about something because I dont buy their "you're overfeeding your pet treats" BS, at worst feeding more then recommended amount would give a dog stomach upset or the runs, but it shouldn't kill them. Uno has been eating high protein his whole life with no issues, bully sticks, dried liver, high protein foods, raw, etc.
> 
> Something does't add up.


Oh man. That just makes me see red. Sell treats that kill your dog, and then blame the owner for feeding too much? Then there should be a HUGE RED LABEL saying "if you feed three treats a day your dog will die." How stupid is that??

I just want to knock some heads together over that one. They have the audacity to blame us for not feeding the stupid treats right? ARRGH.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Yet another reason not to trust a bunch of dog food/treat companies. And people think I'm weird to feed PMR. The way I see it is the people who buy low quality are poisoning their dogs. I don't trust treats at all. I have always made my own biscuts and jerkys. Even when I was like 10! Mostly it was because my parents wouldn't buy them, so I made them with what we had in the pantry, but I thank them for that knowing what I know now!

I wonder how easy it would be to find exactly what the chickens are fed that are put into each brand of dog food? I wonder if they would tell the truth.

Its like Russian Roulette with pet food/treat companies....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds like the ethoxyquin in fish meal. They don't have to put that on the ingredients label - they just put fish meal.

So it stands to reason if you pump a chicken full of melamine, you can just say "chicken" on the label. 

They do that ALL the time. It's very common.

I guess if they killed the chickens with cyanide gas they wouldn't have to say so.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

More then 600 cases reported at this point and the number keeps growing, this has to stop. But even pet stores that are aware of the problem aren't pulling the products off their shelves, but instead putting in on sale. I guess profit wins, as always.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> More then 600 cases reported at this point and the number keeps growing, this has to stop. But even pet stores that are aware of the problem aren't pulling the products off their shelves, but instead putting in on sale. I guess profit wins, as always.


At the pet store I work at, They are currently looking for a USA made jerky to replace the canyon creek ranch and the cadet jerky strips we sell as of now. As employees, I don't know if we are supposed to, but most of us tell people who grab the treats/food that have been having problems about the issue and 99% of the time we can get them to get something better quality that has not had any reported problems. Or at least I do..... I'm all the time switching people to Orijen/ Acana from diamond products.


----------

